# Hello from Okotoks, AB!



## Pengfire (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi Folks,

Given the extra time on my hands right now I’ve re-started my old machining hobby and thought I’d join a local, like-minded crowd.  Glad to be on this site and hope to learn from, and contribute to, fellow members.

Steve


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome from NE Calgary.


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 31, 2021)

And from SW Calgary.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 31, 2021)

And from Vancouver Island!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 31, 2021)

And from Warner Ab!


----------



## Dusty (Mar 31, 2021)

And from Saskatchewan.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 31, 2021)

And from Ontario!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Crosche (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Hruul (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## Pengfire (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Swharfin' (Apr 1, 2021)

And another Welcome from AB


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 1, 2021)

Welcome from SK


----------



## MW/MC (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome from Edmonton!


----------

